# No Filter



## FyouCk (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello this is my first post on this forum. I'd like to say hello everyone and please excuse me for being not as intelligent as you with piranhas.

Simple question here, I have 2 red belly's, they are about 4"s long. Now I just ordered 20 1" red bellies for my other tank (200 gallon). But for now, I need to put these 4" fish into a 20 gallon tank.

I have a air filter (Green stick, that shoots out bubbles) Don't even think it's a filter, haha. But yeah&#8230;I really don't want to spend any money right now (Budget is tight). How long would I have to go without changing the water in the 20 gallon tank with the 4"s reds?

Your comments would really be appreciated.


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

ya wont be able to go very long at all and I suggest you get the p's out of the 20 fast


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

FyouCk said:


> Hello this is my first post on this forum. I'd like to say hello everyone and please excuse me for being not as intelligent as you with piranhas.
> 
> Simple question here, I have 2 red belly's, they are about 4"s long. Now I just ordered 20 1" red bellies for my other tank (200 gallon). But for now, I need to put these 4" fish into a 20 gallon tank.
> 
> ...


I don't think you'd have to change the water ever in that 20 gallon because the fish would be dead within days without a filter...


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

No offense, but if you budget is tight to the point where you cannot afford a $15 filter, I would not recommend owning Ps at this point


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just get a filter its not worth loosing piranhas there too cool to have so I would say sell some of the baby reds adn grab yourself a filter or something


----------



## FyouCk (Jul 20, 2005)

Its not that I didn't want to spend money on a filter, its just going out and getting it. And I was also curious to how long they would have to live. Thanks for the info, I guess ill go get a filter tomorrow.

I just remember always having goldfish or tetra's in a small ass bowl, and not having to change the water for a week or two.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

FyouCk said:


> Its not that I didn't want to spend money on a filter, its just going out and getting it. And I was also curious to how long they would have to live. Thanks for the info, I guess ill go get a filter tomorrow.
> 
> I just remember always having goldfish or tetra's in a small ass bowl, and not having to change the water for a week or two.
> [snapback]1122266[/snapback]​


But you'll find that at this website, people tend to strive towards doing better than having your fish "not die for a little bit" and provide advice relating to the proper care to ensure the fish live as long as possible in the aquarium. If you had tetras in a small ass bowl with no filter, it's pretty likely they weren't as healthy as they should have been and didn't live anywhere near their full lifespan, so sure they didn't die immediately from "not having to change the water for a week or two" but it wasn't exactly the ideal conditions to keep them in either.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would suggest getting water test kits for ph, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, and learn how to use them.I strongly suggest learning the nitrogen cycle, and your fish will love you for it.Understanding how this works will help you to maintain a healthy aquarium...


----------



## FyouCk (Jul 20, 2005)

Twitch- 
Well I think I gave you the wrong impression. I had these fish in a 200 gallon tank with 2 AquaClear filters (150max), but I found a great deal on 20 1" reds. So I took it. I had to make a fast transfer (Hard to do working 45+ hours a week). The main question I was asking is, the little green air filter, is that going to provide anything at all? I know its not the best for the fish. Just curious is all.

Mas-
I do test my water, I invested a long time ago in a digital ph testing kit. I'm not a complete re-tart, its just I can't find any information on these air filters and id like to know what good they are for? Just for bubbles? lol.

And when I put the 4" reds into the 20 gallon tank, I used the same water from the 200 gallon tank. Tested both tanks, and ph levels came out the same

- - - -

I do need to learn alot, thats why i am here. I just dont like being downsized. lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ah.

First the "air filters" aren't really filters, they just stir the water up a bit with bubbles to help oxygen concentration. It's not really doing anything in your tank as far as filtration goes.

And as for water testing, oh is a good thing to know, but you really need a testing kit so you can measure ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. These elements are all toxic to your fish and are necessary to test for to make sure you've gone through the cycling process properly. Info on cycling can be found in the FAQ under water chemistry


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> And when I put the 4" reds into the 20 gallon tank, I used the same water from the 200 gallon tank. Tested both tanks, and ph levels came out the same
> 
> - - - -
> 
> I do need to learn alot, thats why i am here. I just dont like being downsized. lol


So whats the readings??


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

hold on hold on just a second you have 2 ac 150's on you 200 gal tank??? dude i must have red that wrong. i have twice as much filtration on my 50 gal as you have on your 200 gal if i did see it rite


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> hold on hold on just a second you have 2 ac 150's on you 200 gal tank??? dude i must have red that wrong. i have twice as much filtration on my 50 gal as you have on your 200 gal if i did see it rite
> [snapback]1122486[/snapback]​


Yeah, could you say what filters you have on the 200 gallon again?


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Go to Drs. Foster and Smith and get yourself an Rena XP3 Filstar. They're selling em for $86.00 which beats the hell out of the $180.00 they sell for at any LFS. The AC 150's won't be enough for your 200g tank.

Good luck, and welcome to PFury!


----------

